
Bezos Says He’ll Commit $10B to Fight Climate Change - todsacerdoti
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-17/bezos-says-he-s-committing-10-billion-to-fight-climate-change
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22350209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22350209)

